# Trying to get reactivated



## phoenix500 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello, I've been driving for uber for over a year now and was just let go about a month ago because of high cancellation rate. I tried to go into the local office but they refuse to reactivate me because of previous warnings. I also tried emailing uber support but after a ton of emails asking for their understanding, they refuse to reactivate my account. However, with driving being my only source of income and me needing a flexible schedule due to my circumstances, I need this job more than ever...

Is it possible for me to get my job back if:
-I get a new phone, 
-new number
-id
-register under a different car (my mom has the same car)
-new email
-register in a different city( i plan on moving next month)

I realize that they may still pick up on my identity because of social security info but is it worth a shot?

Thanks and look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

phoenix500 said:


> *Hello, I've been driving for uber for over a year now and was just let go about a month ago because of high cancellation rate. I tried to go into the local office but they refuse to reactivate me because of previous warnings. I also tried emailing uber support but after a ton of emails asking for their understanding, they refuse to reactivate my account. However, with driving being my only source of income and me needing a flexible schedule due to my circumstances, I need this job more than ever...
> 
> Is it possible for me to get my job back if:
> -I get a new phone,
> ...


Try it.
Either it won't work.
Or it will prove beyond a doubt how inadequate background checks are.
Let us know what happens.


----------



## phoenix500 (Jan 15, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Try it.
> Either it won't work.
> Or it will prove beyond a doubt how inadequate background checks are.
> Let us know what happens.


I'd like to know for sure tho before changing my number and going out paying for a new id...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

phoenix500 said:


> I'd like to know for sure tho before changing my number and going out paying for a new id...


What about Lyft ?
What about taxi ?


----------



## phoenix500 (Jan 15, 2017)

neither are options where I'm moving


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Trying to get through a deactivation wont work. You can try, the answer is always no if you dont ask but they do background checks. So doesnt matter what car your driving or your phone number, you are in the system. 

You might get lucky and fall through the crack. Of you are desperate, you may not have a choice but to try. 

Different state may be helpful, if you were to get a new drivers license in a different state, you might increase your chances of falling through the crack. 

Why you out there canceling on everyone though bro?


----------



## phoenix500 (Jan 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Trying to get through a deactivation wont work. You can try, the answer is always no if you dont ask but they do background checks. So doesnt matter what car your driving or your phone number, you are in the system.
> 
> You might get lucky and fall through the crack. Of you are desperate, you may not have a choice but to try.
> 
> ...


When you drive 20 minutes to a surge area only to get requests from people from 20 or 30 minutes away it can be very frustrating.

There's got to be someone on here that knows that ins and outs of uber that can confirm with me.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

Why do you have so many cancellations? Let me guess you would accept pings then decide it wasn't worth the drive. They warned you. If you don't want the ride ignore the ping. My cancellation rate is 0%. my acceptance is 82%. They got you with your ss#. No getting around it. You can change everything else. Would have to change ss#.


----------



## phoenix500 (Jan 15, 2017)

NCHeel said:


> Why do you have so many cancellations? Let me guess you would accept pings then decide it wasn't worth the drive. They warned you. If you don't want the ride ignore the ping. My cancellation rate is 0%. my acceptance is 82%. They got you with your ss#. No getting around it. You can change everything else. Would have to change ss#.


Can we just focus on the solution instead of asking me why. None of that is helping.


----------



## phoenix500 (Jan 15, 2017)

phoenix500 said:


> Can we just focus on the solution instead of asking me why. None of that is helping.


and also ignoring the ping is no different. If you're above 80% then you're fine.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

My friend quit drive for Uber, now he does hard wood floor making about

*Is it possible for me to get my job back if:
-I get a new phone, 
-new number
-id

-new email*

*Thanks and look forward to hearing from you!*[/QUOTE]
Why do you want to working free for Uber? If they don;t deactivated you , your car should be destroy or dead by now. My father owned the taxi company and he said the real cost to operation the cab is . 74 cent per mile and the cab have to charge $1.80 per mile in order to profits, That is why the most uber drivers does uber is when it surge only, You have to wake up and be smart or surround with smart people to guide you, 
If you working full time for some one else, you may be get 4o1k, retirement, health care insurance, vacation . 
drive for Uber with none benefits , why Uber for 14 hours per day ? all you have to do is 8 hours for some one else , after 5 pm you can have the rest for free and have life enjoy your family . 
people are blind to the reality .


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

Why do you keep bumping? The answer is no because of ss#, that is your unique identifier.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

What was your cancellation %?


----------



## phoenix500 (Jan 15, 2017)

Can anyone that knows how uber works please confirm my question?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Apply for unemployment. There's been a couple of cases already. It's worth a shot


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I would love to help you bypass their system but sadly due to an excessive amount of rats in these forums, that info is confidential.

Take them to court and collect unemployment, hire a lawyer who specializes in that, they will settle for your peanuts rather than buying a whole bag with their 5k an hour lawyer.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Hack uber and reactivate yourself?


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Let me answer your question because I feel you pain like no one else here. I was also deactivated for a HСxR . I was at the office several times and sent dozens of email. 
Unfortunately a HCxR is a "no tolerance" violation and there is no reactivation.

You will not be able to sign up after you get new ph number, new car, new id . even if you change your blood type. Uber using outsourced company for background check. Your main number is social security number. And it is something you cant change. You recorded in database by your SSN.

So answer is *NO. there is absolutely no way to get back*. Consider LYFT or old shcool cab.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> My friend quit drive for Uber, now he does hard wood floor making about
> 
> *Is it possible for me to get my job back if:
> -I get a new phone,
> ...


No one wants to work for someone else.

Having a job comes with those benefits, but working for yourself gives you a sense of freedom.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

phoenix500 said:


> Can we just focus on the solution instead of asking me why. None of that is helpingbecause you're


You are asking for help to cheat the system! I'm glad no one's helping you! You failed partner and you deserved to be deactivated! Take your medicine and try to grow from the experience. Don't look to strangers to help you cheat. It's a grotesque display of low moral character. Pathetic!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

phoenix500 said:


> *Hello, I've been driving for uber for over a year now and was just let go about a month ago because of high cancellation rate. I tried to go into the local office but they refuse to reactivate me because of previous warnings. I also tried emailing uber support but after a ton of emails asking for their understanding, they refuse to reactivate my account. However, with driving being my only source of income and me needing a flexible schedule due to my circumstances, I need this job more than ever...
> 
> Is it possible for me to get my job back if:
> -I get a new phone,
> ...


It sounds like you've done everything you can do. Perhaps it's best you look at other sources of income. I know that's probably not what you want to hear, but focus your attention of what you will do differently at the next job.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

phoenix500 said:


> When you drive 20 minutes to a surge area only to get requests from people from 20 or 30 minutes away it can be very frustrating.
> 
> There's got to be someone on here that knows that ins and outs of uber that can confirm with me.


Your fault for accepting pings you dont want.


----------



## phoenix500 (Jan 15, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> Hack uber and reactivate yourself?


i wish i was elliot from mr robot


----------



## phoenix500 (Jan 15, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> You are asking for help to cheat the system! I'm glad no one's helping you! You failed partner and you deserved to be deactivated! Take your medicine and try to grow from the experience. Don't look to strangers to help you cheat. It's a grotesque display of low moral character. Pathetic!


what's pathetic is your post


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Why did you accept the pings outside the surge area? That is the rookiest of rookie mistakes


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

phoenix500 said:


> what's pathetic is your post


Nope. My post was articulate, reasoned and helpful if you'd open your mind and allowed yourself to grow up just a little.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

These are Transportation Network companies. Transporting people is Commerce. You may reconsider before committing a felonious act as such. 

Crimes dealing with transportation are punished much greater. And the first passenger that gets in your car technically is being kidnapped by you because of your false identity.

If you're willing to go to jail, then by all means get about your game.

Oh, and don't forget, you already posted your intentions to commit a crime on a public website that logs exactly where to find you.

Uber OFF


----------



## phoenix500 (Jan 15, 2017)

uberebu said:


> These are Transportation Network companies. Transporting people is Commerce. You may reconsider before committing a felonious act as such.
> 
> Crimes dealing with transportation are punished much greater. And the first passenger that gets in your car technically is being kidnapped by you because of your false identity.
> 
> ...


Thanks for wasting my time telling me something I already know. I don't give a shit... I want my job back


----------



## phoenix500 (Jan 15, 2017)

uberebu said:


> These are Transportation Network companies. Transporting people is Commerce. You may reconsider before committing a felonious act as such.
> 
> Crimes dealing with transportation are punished much greater. And the first passenger that gets in your car technically is being kidnapped by you because of your false identity.
> 
> ...


You think any of my passengers are gonna give a shit about my identity? All they care about is getting from point a to point b... dumbass


----------



## Glickk (Jan 6, 2017)

phoenix500 said:


> You think any of my passengers are gonna give a shit about my identity? All they care about is getting from point a to point b... dumbass


Hey Bonehead? What part of "you're not going to get back with Uber" dont you understand???? You've gotten 30 responses telling you it aint gonna happen. Uber warned you. Reading through these forums for the last year, one thing I definitely learned is a high cancellation rate is a big no no. So stop posting stupid comments, especially to the other drivers who are giving you correct information such as you should not have accepted the ping and move on. Its over, finished, done - goodbye and good luck

Oh, and by the way, I guess you missed the other five thousand posts in this forum advising to never chase the surge!


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

It might work if you change as much as you can. But I think your social security # will be a dead give away unless you have some high up friends that can help you change that as well.


----------



## phoenix500 (Jan 15, 2017)

Glickk said:


> Hey Bonehead? What part of "you're not going to get back with Uber" dont you understand???? You've gotten 30 responses telling you it aint gonna happen. Uber warned you. Reading through these forums for the last year, one thing I definitely learned is a high cancellation rate is a big no no. So stop posting stupid comments, especially to the other drivers who are giving you correct information such as you should not have accepted the ping and move on. Its over, finished, done - goodbye and good luck
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I guess you missed the other five thousand posts in this forum advising to never chase the surge!


what part of i need my job back don't you understand... if you're not going to help then don't bother posting.


----------



## phoenix500 (Jan 15, 2017)

Wardell Curry said:


> It might work if you change as much as you can. But I think your social security # will be a dead give away unless you have some high up friends that can help you change that as well.


first productive response in a while, thank you... I'm trying my best to look for those guys. that's why I'm on here


----------



## chrissyb (Apr 21, 2016)

phoenix500 said:


> When you drive 20 minutes to a surge area only to get requests from people from 20 or 30 minutes away it can be very frustrating.
> 
> There's got to be someone on here that knows that ins and outs of uber that can confirm with me.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

phoenix500 said:


> what part of i need my job back don't you understand... if you're not going to help then don't bother posting.


 What part of "not going tho happen" do you not understand? Regardless of your need. Uber doesn't care. You will not be an uber driver again. Count on it and move on. Maybe you should look into something like pizza delivery. Every town with more than 20 people has at least one pizza joint and you'll likely earn more money. Uber is in your past. Learn to live without it. Shouldn't be too hard for anyone that can drive legally and has an oz. of motivation.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

phoenix500 said:


> Is it possible for me to get my job back if:
> -I get a new phone,
> -new number
> -id
> ...


No


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

phoenix500 said:


> When you drive 20 minutes to a surge area only to get requests from people from 20 or 30 minutes away it can be very frustrating.
> 
> There's got to be someone on here that knows that ins and outs of uber that can confirm with me.


You let it expire, don't ever accept then cancel. You probably found this out already though.


----------



## SmithMark (Aug 4, 2017)

Sorry you have to go through all this, as uber did the same to me and deactivated my account because of a lot of low ratings which I could not help due to things like ac not "powerful enough" etc.... I read that you can reapply after a cretin waiting period which I did wait over a year then when trying to reapply they said we cannot reactive your account again until we feel like it and will let you know when that is. After that all I got was robo replies in an email (Thanks for reaching out, Michael. Due to previously discussed issue regarding your rating we will be ending our partnership with you. This decision is effective immediately. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We value every partner who chooses to use Uber. We understand that this news can be upsetting. While our decision is final, we will be happy to answer any questions. Moving forward, we wish you success in future endeavors.)

-Yes people make mistakes and a fair second chance would be nice (up to the company) -On the other hand to be a jerk and rude about it is another story.

You might ask what are my options: Firstly you can fight back as America does give us the freedom to voice our concerns as well offer several ways for resolution conflicts; justice can be served for employees wrongfully treated (if this is how you feel). Second you can always look for something better than Uber as there are millions of Jobs out there that you may find treat you way better.

Note: Make sure to file with: 
*Better Business Bureau*

Lastly: Start your own cab company and take there business!


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

I am a bit confused. If this is your only job and you really needed it, WHY was your cancellation rate so high? Surely, you were warned.

By the way, just noticed how old this thread started


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Have you tried seeking arbitration with UBER?

The 80% acceptance rate is old policy. All that matters now is the cancel rate.

If you drove under a friend's account you'd eventually be locked out because they do random picture authentications... although I don't know if that would just mean you are out for the rest of the night until friend authenticated or out for good.

I think driving for Lyft is your best bet. Lyft is picking up a lot all over and its just like Uber. If you get signed on with Lyft don't make the same mistake and don't cancel anyone that you accept the ping for unless they make you do things that are illegal like overload your car.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Is it possible? Sure it is, anything is possible.

Much like being in the Witness Protection Program, you'll need new everything - new name, new address, new phone number, new bank account, different automobile, different insurance carrier, and most importantly... a new Social Security number.

All links to the "old" you must be cut, nothing can be allowed to link the "new" you to the past. 

It can be done, and there are websites that will tell you how and companies that will assist you for a hefty price, but it can be done. Why you would want to go through all the hassle in order to drive for Uber again is beyond my comprehension, but if that's what you wanna do...

My advice - Go to the Greenlight hub and beg for your reinstatement. Beg, grovel, humiliate yourself, whatever it takes. Buy them lunch, offer bribes, threaten to commit harakiri, anything necessary for them to reconsider. 

Good luck!


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

At what cancellation % would u get deactivated. I had a cancellation rate of about 25% once few weeks later got and email saying something along the lines "we notice your acceptance rate is low to make sure we give rides to everyone possible please accept request and if you don't want to go offline " something along those lines. Is that a warning for my cancell rate?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

phoenix500 said:


> *Hello, I've been driving for uber for over a year now and was just let go about a month ago because of high cancellation rate. I tried to go into the local office but they refuse to reactivate me because of previous warnings. I also tried emailing uber support but after a ton of emails asking for their understanding, they refuse to reactivate my account. However, with driving being my only source of income and me needing a flexible schedule due to my circumstances, I need this job more than ever...
> 
> Is it possible for me to get my job back if:
> -I get a new phone,
> ...


UBER will deactivate for only a valid reason. Thus, I would recommend you seek a different line of work.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

see if amazon is hiring in your area or try lyft or try one of those shuttle bus companies


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> see if amazon is hiring in your area or try lyft or try one of those shuttle bus companies


It is obvious that driving is not the correct line for work for this individual. There are plenty of other options available.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

I have two cars on my account and one is an older car. In my state the older cars need inspections. I haven't had an inspection on that car in a year and it's still activated. That's even after I get an notice every 3 months I need to update it. I don't really care because it's not my primary car. Point is,
\You're asking if you should reapply using your mom's car and different info. You'll need to provide photo license and SS number. They also run background checks. BUT, you may be able to sneak by. Use a different SS number. See if they catch it. Get a new license with new photo. See if they catch it.
But you're asking if you can lie or cheat a little to drive again. Just try it. Most of their systems are automated anyway so maybe you'll get activated until a check down the road figures you out and you're turned off again. Whatever, just do it or get another job. Good luck!
Oh, and if you do get activated again, just drive. If you accept go pick them up and take them somewhere.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

phoenix500 said:


> When you drive 20 minutes to a surge area only to get requests from people from 20 or 30 minutes away it can be very frustrating.
> 
> There's got to be someone on here that knows that ins and outs of uber that can confirm with me.


Then you don't accept. You can not accept as many rides as you want as you're an independent contractors. But accepting and then cancelling is a different thing



Yulli Yung said:


> I am a bit confused. If this is your only job and you really needed it, WHY was your cancellation rate so high? Surely, you were warned.
> 
> By the way, just noticed how old this thread started





Yulli Yung said:


> I am a bit confused. If this is your only job and you really needed it, WHY was your cancellation rate so high? Surely, you were warned.
> 
> By the way, just noticed how old this thread started


Lol Injust noticed when you said that
I wonder what happened to this person


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

phoenix500 said:


> When you drive 20 minutes to a surge area only to get requests from people from 20 or 30 minutes away it can be very frustrating.
> 
> There's got to be someone on here that knows that ins and outs of uber that can confirm with me.


Uber clearly states if you're not ready to drive don't turn on the app. Take the good with the bad.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

sounds like you're an idiot for cancelling so many rides

just don't accept them brah


----------



## Keyb1ad3master (8 mo ago)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I would love to help you bypass their system but sadly due to an excessive amount of rats in these forums, that info is confidential.
> 
> Take them to court and collect unemployment, hire a lawyer who specializes in that, they will settle for your peanuts rather than buying a whole bag with their 5k an hour lawyer.


Yo tell me


----------

